# whats your favourite movie quotes ???



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

"When you are young, your potential is infinite. You might do anything, really. You might be Einstein. You might be DiMaggio. Then you get to an age where what you might be gives way to what you have been. You weren't Einstein. You weren't anything. That's a bad moment. "

"Look at our current situation with that camel ****er over in Iraq. Pacifism is not something to hide behind."

"Yoohoo. I'll make you famous! "

"My fight's not with you, Holliday.
I beg to differ, sir. We started a game we never got to finish. "Play for Blood," remember?
Oh that. I was just foolin' about.
I wasn't "

"I have to return some videotapes. "


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Pretty much anything said in full metal jacket or Commando.

Commando is full of some of the best lines in any film.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Rumack: Can you fly this plane, and land it?
Ted Striker: Surely you can't be serious.
Rumack: I am serious... and don't call me Shirley. 
:lol:
One of the best for me


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes Airplane was good for them.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

robj20 said:


> Yes Airplane was good for them.


Rumack: What was it we had for dinner tonight? 
Elaine Dickinson: Well, we had a choice of steak or fish. 
Rumack: Yes, yes, I remember, I had lasagna.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Airplane has a lot.

Lock Stock has some great ones too.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

"on this job we all work as a team - which means you all do everything I say".

Charlie Croker (Michael Caine), The Italian Job.


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Arnie in Kindergarten Cop...

_"I'm a cop, you idiot"_ (in a heavy Austrian/German/American accent).

Dolph Lundgren in Rocky 4...

_"If he dies, he dies"._


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

stroke the fury wall

get him to the greek


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

The business


"Did someone order a **** cause theres one at the door ? "


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Me and a mate at school used to recreate scenes from various Arnie films,it was entertaining when youre 14.
I can remember I said to him "you're a dead man John!"
and he shouts back "Bull ****!" just as the Deputy head walks passed. He wasnt too impressed.
I think apart from most Arnie films in the 80s having ace quotes another source is Gunnery Sergeant Hartmann in Fullmetal jacket.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

"How tall are you soldier?"
"Sir, 5ft 10, sir".
"I didn't know they stacked **** that high"


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Conn-sonar! Crazy ivan!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

thehogester said:


> YouTube - Zed's dead baby, Zed's dead.


Was just gonna go with that one. :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Okay lets say that whole film is awesome! I love you hunny bunny


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Life of Brian:
"I was blind but now I can see........aaaargh!" Falls down hole.

Brian: I'm not the Messiah! Will you please listen? I am not the Messiah, do you understand? Honestly! 
Girl: Only the true Messiah denies His divinity. 
Brian: What? Well, what sort of chance does that give me? All right! I am the Messiah! 
Followers: He is! He is the Messiah! 
Brian: Now, **** off! 
[silence] 
Arthur: How shall we **** off, O Lord?


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

rowdy roddy piper in they live...
"i have come here to chew bubblegum and kickass...
and i'm all outa bubblegum..."

scarface
"say hello to my little friend!"

apocalypse now
"Charlie don't surf!"

arnie (can't remember which film)
" so you wanna be a farmer? here's a couple a acres!" (kicking a baddie in the nuts)

stallone in cobra
"you're the disease, i'm the cure"

arnie again in predator
"you are one ugly muthaf****!"

predator again
"make you a goddam sexual tyranasaurus....just like me!"






rgds stu


----------



## MSD1540 (Oct 29, 2010)

Empire Strikes Back - "No, I am your father."
Goldfinger - "No, Mr. Bond. I expect you to die!"


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

lock stock...Rory Breaker
" If the milk turns out to be sour, I ain't the kinda pussy to drink it."

kingpin...landlady to roy munson (woody harrelson)
"What is it about good sex that makes me have to crap? You really jarred something loose tiger."

highlander...the kurgan
"its better to burn out, than fade away!"
"i'm in disguise!"

clint eastwood/dirty harry...
" I know what you're thinking. "Did he fire six shots or only five?" Well, to tell you the truth, in all this excitement I kind of lost track myself. But being as this is a .44 ******, the most powerful handgun in the world, and would blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself one question: Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punk?"

trainspotting...
" Choose life. Choose a job. Choose a career. Choose a family. Choose a f***ing big television, Choose washing machines, cars, compact disc players, and electrical tin openers. Choose good health, low cholesterol and dental insurance. Choose fixed- interest mortgage repayments. Choose a starter home. Choose your friends. Choose leisure wear and matching luggage. Choose a three piece suite on hire purchase in a range of f***ing fabrics. Choose DIY and wondering who you are on a Sunday morning. Choose sitting on that couch watching mind-numbing spirit- crushing game shows, stuffing f***ing junk food into your mouth. Choose rotting away at the end of it all, pishing you last in a miserable home, nothing more than an embarrassment to the selfish, f***ed-up brats you have spawned to replace yourself. Choose your future. Choose life... But why would I want to do a thing like that?


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

sorry, keep thinking of more!!!:lol:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Kingpin:
Roy: Hey, I hope you don't mind, I got up a little early, so I took the liberty of milking your cow for you. Yeah, it took a little while to get her warmed up, she sure is a stubborn one, whew. 
[Takes a drink from the bucket] 
Mr. Boorg: We don't have a cow. We have a bull. 
Roy: I'm gonna brush my teeth.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

skip to 3mins 12


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

couldn't find the opening scene with ray winstone sunbathing in his speedos but this'll do...!!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Cannonball! :thumb:


----------

